# LF: Hardscape anyone?



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I posted and never heard back from anyone. I’ll try again - anyone have small pieces of spiderwood or driftwood? I’m willing to pick up and buy. Please text me at 604-781-2709. 

Thanks!

Drew


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Drew.

I have a couple branch pieces of manzanita. How small are you talking about?

PM me for more info. I’m also in East Van.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreamark543 (Aug 10, 2020)

I suggest you to buy it through online stores, I also bought my one from ReeCoupons, once check there you will get at a very reasonable price.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

https://aquascaperoom.ca/spiderwood/
These guys have some and the prices dont seem as bad as other places

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------

